
Ajit Pai wants to raise rural broadband speeds from 10Mbps to 25Mbps - seedifferently
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/ajit-pai-wants-to-raise-rural-broadband-speeds-from-10mbps-to-25mbps/
======
raarts
The business case is quite obvious here: with net neutrality in place, the
carriers could not make a lot of money on their circuits, because they could
not differentiate, and charge publishers. But now they can, so it suddenly
makes a lot of sense to deploy more internet to rural areas. But.. packaging
it as an FCC policy change, and thus being able to apply public funds toward
that deployment is even better! Screw the public on multiple fronts:

\- charge content publishers for bandwidth used by their customers (the cost
of which content publishers will pass on)

\- charge end-users for 'premium' services

\- charge some end-users extra for overages (yes all family members are
streaming Netflix separately..)

\- use tax dollars to deploy more bandwidth - even though all service
providers have been doing that throughout the 90s and 2000s while growing
wildly.

And this is how consumers will pay multiple times for the same content. Ever
wondered why Netflix is suddenly raising prices, and Youtube is introducing
paid memberships?

EDIT: formatting

------
Fjolsvith
Hope it doesn't affect my gigabit fiber here in northwest Kansas.

